# Sheepshead



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

I know its not sheepshead season but i was just wondering if i might be able to pick a couple up this time of year by pilings in bayou chico and around marinas in pensacola bay not trying to absolutely kill them just want a couple.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

*sheepshead*

Yeah your rite on not the season. I wear um out in spring around bridges. I think they move back out offshore after spring. I havent caught any though, But they have got to be out there.!!?? good luck!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Check some of the posts from last week or the week before. I thought I saw one where a guy and his wife had picked some up at 3 mile bridge.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Most are in the estuaries now and quite willing to bite with the right bait and presentation.
We catch them all summer long in the upper end of Mobile Bay around old piers, docks, rip rap and bridges.
Small live shrimp pinned a few feet under a small foam float will certainly get you some.
Fiddler crabs or small blue crabs (1 1/2" across) will cut down on the by catch ;-)


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Pier#r said:


> Most are in the estuaries now and quite willing to bite with the right bait and presentation.
> We catch them all summer long in the upper end of Mobile Bay around old piers, docks, rip rap and bridges.
> Small live shrimp pinned a few feet under a small foam float will certainly get you some.
> Fiddler crabs or small blue crabs (1 1/2" across) will cut down on the by catch ;-)


estuary like a cove ?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, most anywhere.
They even go up into shallow bays and creeks this time of year until the cooler water chases their prey (small crabs) into deeper water.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have often had my elbows bent when a Big! Sheepshead hit my bait while 'slash' fishing or bream and bass up in the creeks and bayous.

It will suddenly get your attention! 

If I were deliberately fishing for them, I'd follow Pier#r's suggestions. C2


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Much to my amazement, I caught one in a cast net last weekend throwing from the beach in Gulf Shores. Of course I caught him on our last day there when I had class and work that night, but I got a picture out of the deal. :thumbup:


----------

